# How do you get the color brown??



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

I was wondering what two colors would you have to use to get solid or mostly brown pigeon besides using two browns? 
Like does the cock have to be a certain color and for the hen also to be able to produce brown youngsters? I need a 
general idea of how to get brown youngsters from the cock and hen much help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

u know its acctually yellow right


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The only way to get brown is to breed two brown birds all their young will be brown.Now if you have a red cock or a blue cock carrying brown as a second color and you mated it to a brown hen then some of the young would be brown and they would be hens as the cock passes one of his color genes to the young hen. Now the brown hen does not pass a color gene to the young hen she will pass her color gene to the young cock,while the cock passes red, or if he blue he passes blue to the young cock. the young cocks in these matings will get a brown gene from the brown hen. But because red and blue are dominant over brown they will over ride the brown gene* .GEORGE


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> *The only way to get brown is to breed two brown birds all their young will be brown.Now if you have a red cock or a blue cock carrying brown as a second color and you mated it to a brown hen then some of the young would be brown and they would be hens as the cock passes one of his color genes to the young hen. Now the brown hen does not pass a color gene to the young hen she will pass her color gene to the young cock,while the cock passes red, or if he blue he passes blue to the young cock. the young cocks in these matings will get a brown gene from the brown hen. But because red and blue are dominant over brown they will over ride the brown gene* .GEORGE


George,
A blue or ash-red cock carrying brown paired to a brown hen will breed 50% brown cocks and hens, the other 50% will be blue or ash-red hens and cocks, the cocks all carrying brown.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want brown you'll need either:

Brown x Brown = all brown kids

Non-brown cock carrying brown x brown hen = 50% brown offspring, 50% non-brown offspring

Non-brown cock carrying brown x non-brown hen = 50% non-brown sons, 50% non-brown carrying brown sons, 50% non-brown daughters, 50% brown daughters

And if you want spread browns (solid browns), you'll need the spread gene. It's dominant and not sex-linked so either parent can be spread to make more spread babies.




Yellow is a completely different thing than brown, by the way. Yellow can be ash-yellow (dilute ash-red) or recessive yellow (dilute recessive red).

There are 3 base colors and all pigeons have one. Cocks can carry another recessively, but hens cannot (what you see is what you get). In order from most dominant to most recessive: Ash-red, Blue, Brown. Ash-red and Blue cocks can carry Brown, but Brown cocks cannot carry the others. They must have two copies of the brown gene for it to show.


----------

